#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Καταργήθηκε η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με το πολυνομοσχέδιο της 30.03.2014;

## Xάρης

Καταργήθηκε τελικά η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με το πολυνομοσχέδιο που ψηφίστηκε χθες Κυριακή, 30.03.2014;

Στο σημερινό ενημερωτικό δελτίο του ΤΕΕ διαβάζουμε:
"Προς επιβεβαίωση είναι επίσης αν έχει διασωθεί ο πόρος 2% υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ο οποίος βεβαίως δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα έρεισμα να καταργηθεί από την κυβέρνηση καθώς αποτελεί αποδεδειγμένα οιωνεί εργοδοτική εισφορά υπέρ των αυτοαπασχολούμενων μελετητών και τεχνικών εταιριών."

Μα τι λένε εκεί στο ΤΕΕ, πάνε καλά;
Αν καταργηθεί το απαράδεκτο τέλος υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στις αμοιβές ημών των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, τέλος που ουσιαστικά είναι *φόρος επί του τζίρου*, τότε δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος ύπαρξης των "νομίμων" αμοιβών, άρα και ττου ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος του ΤΕΕ. Άρα θα:

εξοικονομηθούν πόροι του ΤΕΕ (κάποιο κόστος δεν έχει η συντήρηση αυτού του συστήματος) που θα διοχετευθούν σε άλλες πιο παραγωγικές (ελπίζω) δράσειςθα μειωθεί η γραφειοκρατία, ηλεκτρονική και παλαιού τύπου που προκύπτει από
τη συμπλήρωση των σχετικών ηλεκτρονικών φορμών από τους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες,τον έλεγχο πληρωμής των εισφορών στις Υ.ΔΟΜ.,την υποχρέωση σύνταξης ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών και την κατάθεση αυτών στις εφορίες ανά τρίμηνο και ετήσια μέσω πινάκων
Επιπλέον, ωφελημένοι θα είναι όλοι οι πολίτες αφού θα μειωθούν οι αμοιβές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, καθότι το βάρος της εισφοράς τελικά μετακυλίεται σ' αυτούς.

Ποιος αλήθεια διαφωνεί με το γεγονός ότι τέλος/φόρος επί του τζίρου είναι άδικος;
Να ήταν επί των καθαρών κερδών, άντε να πούμε ΟΚ. Ακόμα καλύτερα βέβαια να ήταν και κλιμακούμενος, διότι στα πρώτα 12.000¤ (τουλάχιστον) ετήσιο εισόδημα θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αφορολόγητο για όλους, μισθωτούς και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

----------


## Xάρης

Τελικά ΔΕΝ καταργήθηκε. :Θυμωμένος: 

Καταργούνται όμως από *01.01.2015* (βλ. Ν.4254/14, ΦΕΚ.85/Α'/07.04.2014) οι εισφορές των §β, γ, δ, ιστ του άρθρου 7 του Α.Ν.2326/1970 (ΦΕΚ.145/Α'):

----------

